# Video Input Out of Range



## travelingman (May 2, 2004)

Hello Ladies & Gents,
I am running Linux Redhat 9 as my OS, and I just recently downloaded a Nvidia G-Force Driver, while attempting to fine tune my video display....I made some adjustments to the monitor display settings. When I re-booted the system, I got a message (Video Input Is Out Of Range). Now I am unable to get pass this screen to make any corrections....any suggestions?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

What exactly did you change? It sounds like the Sync values within the Xfree config got modified and is no longer able to send the data to the video card.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Try booting into a single user mode. Pass the kernel option init=/bin/sh, then edit your XF86Config.


----------



## travelingman (May 2, 2004)

Hey Fellas,
Thank you for the input....however after booting in the single mode, I have not been able to get into the XF86 Config File. I have attempted to use the following methods /etc/X11/XF86Config.....redhat-config-xfree86......XF86Config-4....xf86cfg....XF86Setup.....and each time I get the following message:

Couldn't start X server, trying with a fresh configuration
*ddcprobe returned bogus values:
ID: None
Name: None
HorizSync: None
VertSync: None

Trying with card: NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)
Error, cannot start X server.
sh-2.05b#

All of these problems started when I changed the resolution settings.....anymore suggestions?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

You need to actually edit the file by hand. Use nano, or Pico. (nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4)


----------

